# استنجاد بالاعضاء الكرام بطريقة صهر الذهب واستخلاصه من الشوائب



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _​ 
_افيدكم بان الله سبحانه وتعالي قد رزقني بموقع محدد ويعود ملكيته لشخصي انا _
_وقد تم حفر بئر به لقصد استخراج الماء منه ..؟؟_
_وبعد ذالك بدائة الحفر وعلي بعد امتار تقارب 5 امتار شاهدت لمعان وتربه غريبه _
_ويوجد تفاصيل لكي لاطيل عليكم ..؟_
_وهذه التربه قد تم التحليل ويوجد بها ذرات من الذهب الناعم واصغير المتطاير _
_وقيل لي بانه تبر الذهب ويوجد معه زركون حجري لامع بالوان زاهيه ..؟؟_
_كما اني استنجد بكم بمعرفة اذابة هذه القطع الصغيره من الذهب ...؟؟_
_اخواني لاااااتبخلوي علي اخوكم بالمعلومات ..؟_
_فقد صنعت بنفسي فرن خاص تصل درجة حرارته الي اكثر من 2000 درجة مؤيه بالاستعانه ببعض الاصدقاء والزملاء ...؟؟_
_وقد قمت بالصهر بدون اي مواد او اضافة اي عنصر واصبح كالزجاج وقطع صغيره ومنها مخلوطه بالفضه او البلاتينوالحديد ومواد اخري لا اعرفها ..؟؟؟_
_لذالك الجاء اليكم ولكل مجتهد نصيب والله يرزقكم علي قدر نيتكم وتواضعكم الشفاف ...؟؟_
_ارفق لكم هذه الصور الموضح فيها ذرات الذهب والتربه كالاتي :_
_الصورة الاولي_​ 





الصوره الثانيه




الصوره الثالثه


 
_املا من الاعضاء الكرام التوجيه لاستخلاص الذهب بالطرق البدائيه ومن يجد بنفسه الاستطاعه والمقدره علي اعلامي بالمواد التي تضاف اليه عند الصهر واستخلاص الشوائب منه ..؟_
_والله سبحانه وتعالي لايضيع اجر من احسن عملاا فكيف انسان ولن ننسي من له حق علينا في ادلاء المعلومات والمساعده في هذا الامر ولكم فائق من التقدير والاحترام ...؟_
_اخوكم _
_امواج الخليج _​


----------



## avatare (9 مارس 2011)

أخي هل وصلت إلى كيفية إستخلاص الذهب بعد صهره فانا واقع في نفس المشكلة من لديه معلومه فليشاركنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

